# 2006 GOLF V front wiper fault



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone had similar prolems with my front wiper
I was replace front wiper motor ,but front wiper still fault
and the trouble can not erase ,what can i do?


3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 157078 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 157078 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 157078 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You could start by following rule # 6 please as this is not an full auto-scan.
Please post one.....
Thank you..


----------



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> You could start by following rule # 6 please as this is not an full auto-scan.
> Please post one.....
> Thank you..


Sorry! 
Is your mean post like this?


Thursday,17,October,2013,12:05:28:02507
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ6W175103 License Plate: 0011-PD
Mileage: 157070km-97598mi Repair Order: 



Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002
Software Coding: E78D0F2700041500001400001400000000097F075C
Work Shop Code: WSC 26010 788 82770
Additional Info: Fehler Lin-Slave 01 Fehler Lin-Slave 02 
VCID: 2B5EC89A9A0CFB46111-807E
Fault Codes have been Erased

3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 156976 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 156976 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 156976 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Full autoscan is full,
Is not a part, not a 50% ... it is only a 100% 

Once again please


----------



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,23,October,2013,09:24:41:02507

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ6W175103 Mileage: 157760km/98027miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-033-BGU.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 033 EN
Component: SIMOS71 1.6l 2VG 9443 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZBZ0F0365510
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 26010 788 82770
VCID: 6FE61C8A7E94C7667D9-803A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09G 927 750 ET
Component: AQ 250 6F 0842 
Coding: 0008264
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 8716D42AF6247F26559-80D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0000641
Shop #: WSC 11111 111 00924
VCID: 3F868CCA6E7477E6AD9-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DP
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 75EA2EE21CC8FDB6B75-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000005616923
Coding: E58D0F2700041500001400001400000000097F075C
Shop #: WSC 26010 788 82770
VCID: 2B5EC89A8A0CFB46111-807E

Subsystem 1 - Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 01 

Subsystem 2 - Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 02 

3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 157766 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 157766 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 157766 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 R HW: 1K0 909 605 R
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8 018 2300 
Revision: 04018000 Serial number: 0038MD0D79A% 
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 01372 785 00200
VCID: 3B7EF8DA7A6C6BC6811-806E

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME1045650E6

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME0F774447K

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME0B5A1F41O

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME0B58185BR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AF HW: 1K0 953 549 AF
Component: Lenks酳lenmodul 634 0070 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 76E829EE01CEF6AEBEF-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 862 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VN4 6417 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: 00004294733595
Coding: 0002703
Shop #: WSC 11111 111 00924
VCID: 3162DAF2A82091962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001063250525
Coding: 3F3F0340070002
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 2A50CD9E85F6E24EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 862 J
Component: IMMO VN4 6417 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162DAF2A82091962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2373 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 3668E9EE414EB6AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336ED0FA523CA386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 19C802087F2D8405484F01E010CC
Shop #: WSC 21040 788 06770
VCID: 79F222D230D099D6D3D-802C

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2373 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 3776E4EA46444FA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2438 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 336ED0FA523CA386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2438 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 346CD3E65732A4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

I was check the LIN bus wire ,it's ok
and charge system no problem
so I was change front wiper(j400) motor and vehicle electrical (J519)
But I can't erase the trouble code,
front wiper motor fault still,why??


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> 01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
> 
> Is your hood latch recognized as closed?


Yes, I was closed the hood


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## snapon (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> But is it recognized in diagnostics in measuring block values?


Yes,I am sure the MBV show the engine hood is closed


----------

